

San Francisco or bust: Class war and why we need to stand and fight to save our city - telvda
http://48hillsonline.org/2014/03/14/san-francisco-bust-class-war-need-stand-fight-save-city/

======
angersock
_" But over the years, the innovation bubbling up in the Bay Area has become
much more market-oriented than socially driven. Vast fortunes have been
created overnight by raiding the intellectual content that others have
painstakingly built over the years. Other new empires have risen by convincing
millions of people to give up their privacy and reveal their deepest thoughts
and desires for free – a kind of Tom Sawyer business model based on persuading
the public that it’s lots of fun to paint someone else’s fence."_

Well put.

